# Supranos Stars Sue Best Buy for 1.5 Million



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Eight cast members from The Sopranos have settled a lawsuit with electronics retailer Best Buy, with nary a broken kneecap in sight.

The eight actors - James Gandolfini, Edie Falco, Lorraine Bracco, Robert Iler, Tony Sirico, Jamie-Lynn DiScala, Steven Van Zandt and Michael Imperioli - sued Best Buy in early 2003.

They claimed the retailer had used photos of them without permission in an ad campaign for the DirecTV satellite television service.

The ads, which appeared in newspapers in 2002, featured a publicity photo from the HBO series.

The text read: "They got all the shows a guy wants, plus The Sopranos. What, you got a problem with that?"

Best Buy has paid $US1.5 million ($A1.97 million) to the actors to settle the federal case, according to court papers.

Source


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Horray! Now all the actors can go back to all of the Celebrity Hotspots and Parties and can forget about actually filming any episodes for another year.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BTW, check out your Entertainment Weekly magazines this week. I open a Sopranos ad telling me that the show comes back March 7th and the theme starts playing. 

Confused the hell out of my wife when she heard the theme coming out of the bathroom last night at around Midnight (We don't hae a radio or TV in there).


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> BTW, check out your Entertainment Weekly magazines this week. I open a Sopranos ad telling me that the show comes back March 7th and the theme starts playing.
> 
> Confused the hell out of my wife when she heard the theme coming out of the bathroom last night at around Midnight (We don't hae a radio or TV in there).


So much for the last refuge from technology.


----------

